# Great service from Madisound



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

Yesterday morning I burnt out a ScanSpeak Discovery tweeter while trying to set up electronic crossovers. I immediately ordered another on the internet and received it today and its a Saturday. I don't think there is any service better than that.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Cant beat the delight of being a happy customer. Its good to know the decent dealers out there too :T


----------



## 707kevin (Nov 5, 2010)

Totally.

I placed an order online, made a mistake, called in and talked to someone. They were totally helpful and we got everything sorted out.

I got a Zaph 5.2 kit, and will be returning for the 5.3c and 5.3mtm later. Super service and fast.


----------

